# Made an intake to get that VR6 sound



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

Naturally I made a video for you to see/hear it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1jksnHb00w

Not sure about gains, but I love that VR6 sound. Everything cost me about $40 to make it.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Part list and pics?


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

bajan01 said:


> Part list and pics?




























*An explanation about why I did it this way.*
I know the haters will come out an explain how I'm sucking in hot air with this intake. However, 1) I purposely got a filter that will fit in the stock airbox so I could use that to attenuate some heat, plus the engine bay is huge. You can remove the airbox completely, which I did do to explore that possibility, but I didn't like it for a few reaons. I decided that keeping the stock airbox made more sense 2) I left the air duct intact so that once the car is moving outside air would be blowing directly on the air filter. And 3) IDGAF because all i really wanted was that VR sound, so mission accomplished.

*Parts:*

1) 2x 3.5" hose clamps: I didn't have to purchase mine, and the air filter comes with one. 

2) *Air filter:* I ran this on other cars, it seems fine, I prefer dry foam filters, these seems to capture a good bit of debris. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FY4GABK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 If you feel like spending some money You might be able to get this to work: http://www.pipercross.net/pipercros...a-885mm-x-outer-dia-150mm-c7024_p24039191.htm

3) *Joiner* between the 90 and the filter 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073XGKKLC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

4)90 degree silicone hose:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CB233KE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


*The install: *

1) Undue all of the torx on the airbox
2) Lift the airbox up so that you can access the torx screws on the backside of the mass airflow sensor.
3) Attach the air filter with the joiner
4) Fit the silicone hose on: Here's where you need slow down and measure, in order to avoid the silicone hose from pinching you need to trim about an inch off each side. I used a box knife to do this, be careful, obv. you just need to continuously I just and trimmed the silicone hose until you get to fit that you want. I believe there's a decent degree of error regarding the amount of hose you trim off


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks good and sounds good. Thanks for sharing. Very neat and clean.

My only worry is the dry foam filter and its filtering capability. I typically stick to paper due to filtering efficiency and longer life. Even the Formula1 guys use paper filters unless they know its raining.

I would do this one day when I am bored and near end of warranty but will try to find a paper cone filter instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I would normally fall into the hater group that you mentioned, however I watched the video and got to say I totally understand why you did this. The VR6 sounds awesome! Great mod and excellent $40 spent. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

Andre VW said:


> Looks good and sounds good. Thanks for sharing. Very neat and clean.
> 
> My only worry is the dry foam filter and its filtering capability. I typically stick to paper due to filtering efficiency and longer life. Even the Formula1 guys use paper filters unless they know its raining.
> 
> I would do this one day when I am bored and near end of warranty but will try to find a paper cone filter instead.


I don’t disagree with you, I was trying to stay away from oiled filters, due to the MAF being so close to the inlet. Moreover I had a similar filter at home so I could check the fitment before I did the install. If you do this with a paper filter let us know which one fits comfortably in the airbox.






Phil37 said:


> I would normally fall into the hater group that you mentioned, however I watched the video and got to say I totally understand why you did this. The VR6 sounds awesome! Great mod and excellent $40 spent. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Sound is actually quite impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

K&N oil coming off and impacting MAFs is complete urban legend. The filter would have be so grossly over-oiled and most of the MAF failures were more likely due to the fact that sometimes MAFs fail and they happened to be also running a K&N. Had 2 go on my old MKIV with no K&N. Been using K&N in multiple cars for years with zero issues.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Just did this mod!
Same exact parts list. Best $35 spent so far!


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Sounds nothing like my VR6.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KarstGeo said:


> K&N oil coming off and impacting MAFs is complete urban legend. The filter would have be so grossly over-oiled and most of the MAF failures were more likely due to the fact that sometimes MAFs fail and they happened to be also running a K&N. Had 2 go on my old MKIV with no K&N. Been using K&N in multiple cars for years with zero issues.


The MK4 is notorious for having bad MAF's.

K&N's get their flow capability buy not filtering the air that well. You can see pinholes in their layered gauze filter elements. People clean the filter too often, which the cleaning also breaks down the cotton gauze, which means it's even less effective at filtering dirt. K&N's work better dirty.

The better filter is AEM Dryflow, which K&N bought. Filters better and still flows pretty well.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> The MK4 is notorious for having bad MAF's.
> 
> K&N's get their flow capability buy not filtering the air that well. You can see pinholes in their layered gauze filter elements. People clean the filter too often, which the cleaning also breaks down the cotton gauze, which means it's even less effective at filtering dirt. K&N's work better dirty.
> 
> The better filter is AEM Dryflow, which K&N bought. Filters better and still flows pretty well.


What’s the consensus on aFe (dry and oiled) vs. K&N? I also know people that swear by Green Filters.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

Did afe Intake no regrets TB to air box better then oem.


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

quaudi said:


> Sounds nothing like my VR6.


Yeah, but your VR6 sounds nothing like mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

bump

for more people getting on this!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Someone makes a resonator delete pipe, they call it the wookie pipe i think. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Wookie Pipe 
https://www.smithvwperformance.com/wookie.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

can this be sticky?
great diy solution for under $40


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Dang that sounds so good


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Someone makes a resonator delete pipe, they call it the wookie pipe i think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I’m just going to weld my own. The hi-rev intake sound is half the battle, the exhaust note is icing on the cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

foofighter28 said:


> Dang that sounds so good


Thank you !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

wanted to bump this thread. i see lots of folks talking about wookie noises and intakes.

this DIY setup costs less than $50 and does everything the expensive AFE/ECS does.
also an intake> the wookie pipe in regards to vr6 noises.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Zip tie the flap closed for more airflow to the filter at speed.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

skydaman said:


> Zip tie the flap closed for more airflow to the filter at speed.


explain? i dont remember seeing any flaps


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

*m-dub2.0 thank you for sharing this and start this post
Sugar Bear thank you for a link to this post *


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Sugar Bear said:


> explain? i dont remember seeing any flaps


On the passenger side of the intake tract behind the inlet scoop there is a flap that opens to the engine bay. If you keep that flap closed more of the incoming air goes to the filter area.

ECS sells a similar tract to delete the flap as well as add another scoop, they claim a ~25 degree IAT drop at speed with this mod.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

skydaman said:


> On the passenger side of the intake tract behind the inlet scoop there is a flap that opens to the engine bay. If you keep that flap closed more of the incoming air goes to the filter area.
> 
> ECS sells a similar tract to delete the flap as well as add another scoop, they claim a ~25 degree IAT drop at speed with this mod.


interesting. ill check it out this weekend.


----------

